# South carolina-gold. Ret. Male found!!!



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

oh he is cute. Someone has to be looking for this guy.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

i hope he will find his home soon.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

If he's still around, I can offer help with a transport. I live about 30 miles from Seneca SC and wuld be willing to drive to Charlotte, NC or around Atlanta, GA or Charleston, SC - you get the drift. 3 - 4 hours one way if anybody ins interested!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Has anyone contacted the rescues? I'm leaving soon and won't be on again for awhile. I also wonder if he wondered into someone's yard if he was really abandoned??? Remember Skylar? She was 30 miles away from home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld*

I JUST EMLD. 

[email protected]

TO TRY TO GET AN UPDATE ON HIM!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

He really is a good looking pup. Hope he finds his family soon.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Have they found his family yet?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I KEEP EMLG the email addy and they haven't answd.*

When I emld within the first few das of posting they answered
but have been emlg. recently and they haven't answd.

*RENEESDOG can you try emlg them and asking?*


*Something Beth LOOPER DID SAY IN EMAIL She answd. last week is that he is at house of one of her coworkers and they can't keep him.*


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww, what a sweet looking boy! Too bad it's not spring 2010 (when we're looking at getting a second Golden) and that he's not closer...


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

I e-mailed them. I'm a long ways away from Seneca. Wonder if he had a microchip?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reneesdog*

ReneesDog

They answered me days ago but only said he wasn't neutered and he was abandoned.

I emld. them 2 or 3 times in last few days but maybe they aren't answg
because it looks like a work email addy-I think they will.
They said a friend of theirs is *keeping him for a SHORT TIME,but can't keep him.*


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I live close to Seneca (30 miles) and will help with transport if needed.
Karen, could you maybe change the title to show he needs a home? It might help get more responses.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finally got an answer to my email*

*I FINALLY GOT AN ANSWER TO MY EMAIL:*

Sorry for not getting back to you sooner. Been out of town for work. The dog has found a home. I appreciate your help. Thank you. 
BETH LOOPER


----------



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

So what are you going to do next?

E-mail me.

AnnieVA


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*AnnieVa*

AnnieVa

You can email me:

[email protected]


----------

